# Working on Plans for my new HT



## Ozzmosis86 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am relatively new here and I am working on plans for a new dedicated HT in my home. I currently have a 52" Rear Projection with a 7.1 setup with Paradigm speakers and an older Pioneer 6.1 (RSX-D811s)(simulated 7.1) receiver. I have plans to upgrade to front projection and likely a newer Yamaha 7.1 1080p capable receiver (RX-V861). I currently have my HT setup in a portion of my basement that was finished by the builder when they built the home. It is ok, but has recess windows that let light in and I would like to turn it into another bedroom for visitors.

The space I want to build into my dedicated HT will be window free and has poured concrete walls around about 80-85% of the walls. I would like to do as much sound proofing as I can on a minimal budget and would like some input in this area. Does it make sense to do any soundproofing other than the standard pink insulation on these walls? I have been considering the walls with staggered studs. 

Also I would like to sound proof the ceiling as much as possible to prevent the sound from escaping to the main floor of the home through the ceiling. I have a young baby that goes to sleep early and I enjoy watching movies after she goes to bed and during her naps. My new dedicated room will be about 14'8"W x 29'L, the back half of the room will be a couple feet wider than 14'8".

Thanks for the input!

Andy


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the shack. A floor plan picture would be good as soon as you have enough posts to do so. What is the current ceiling height?

I wouldn't expect you would need to do much in the way of soundproofing on the sides that have solid cement foundation. Standard walls with fiberglass insulation is all I would do. On the sides without foundation, staggered stud works and two completely divorced back-to-back walls works a little better. Again, fiberglass insulation to finish it out. Decoupling is the biggest key in soundproofing, so the ceiling is usually the hardest to deal with. You can use RCIS hangers, resilient channel and green glue if you are limited on ceiling height. You can even support a floating ceiling on the new walls if you have enough height.


----------



## Ozzmosis86 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am not sure if I am going to do anything for the wall that isn't poured concrete, on the other side of that wall will remain an unfinished portion of the basement. My concern is that the furnace is over there and it will carry the sound through my home. Anyone have any experience on this? Do I need to keep as much sound away from the HVAC components as possible?

From the concrete floor to the bottom of my floor joists is 105", so I have some room to work with. I would like to keep as much of the height in the ceiling as I can.

Can you elaborate a little more on the floating ceiling? Totally supported by the walls? Doesn't that create a few challenges with a 15'x29' room?

Andy


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

As I understand it, you basically have three cement walls and one open framed wall to a utility room. There is no need for special sound isolation for a regular stud wall in front of a cement wall. You are not sure if you care about sound isolation from the utility room(other than HVAC). That seems to cover all the walls, so where were you considering staggered stud walls?



Ozzmosis86 said:


> From the concrete floor to the bottom of my floor joists is 105", so I have some room to work with. I would like to keep as much of the height in the ceiling as I can.
> 
> Can you elaborate a little more on the floating ceiling? Totally supported by the walls? Doesn't that create a few challenges with a 15'x29' room?
> Andy


The idea is that you support new ceiling joists on the new walls rather than attach drywall to the floor joists. The new ceiling joists are not load bearing, so they only have to be capable of carrying the weight of the ceiling. I'm not an achitect, so I can't suggest the correct size joists, but I dont' think you'll have a problem with a 15' span. The question is, will you be able to maintain an 8' ceiling height or give up much headroom at all.

As far as i understand it, isolation and damping are the keys to soundproofing. If you are trying to stop sound from transmitting upstairs, an isolated ceiling is the way to go. Like I said before, there are other options as well.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all Welcome :wave:

Are you still working on the plans or Did you figure it out already??? ... Here is a couple of suggestions:



Ozzmosis86 said:


> ... has recess windows that let light in


To deal with windows this is a good thread  Blocking out window 



> ... I would like to do as much sound proofing as I can on a minimal budget ... Does it make sense to do any soundproofing other than the standard pink insulation on these walls? I have been considering the walls with staggered studs...


I read that insulation (pink stuff) and double drywall help reduce the noise transfer ... but if you have a budget to do a staggered wall do it (but remember you'll loose some space too):yes:

If your wall is concrete, you need to cover them with studs, insulation and drywall ... I read at another thread that a concrete wall will present some accoustic problems :yes: 

There's other links that I'm sure you'll need (viewing distance, speaker placement, seating placement, etc) ... I suggest you to start new threads on each of this areas to get suggestions and get the best out of your system :T


----------

